# Dog risks life to save four kittens



## 3 red dogs (May 17, 2008)

Dog risks life to save four kittens




A pet dog in Australia has risked its life to protect four kittens trapped in a house fire, according to firefighters.

When the fire broke out inside the house, the family of four plus their other dog managed to escape.

A 37-year-old woman, her 18-year-old son, two daughters aged five and 11 and their pet dog Barney all got out of the house in the western suburb of Seddon.

Left inside was Leo and four kittens. While everyone else had rushed out of the burning house, Leo refused to leave the tiny kittens trapped inside.

When firefighters arrived they found Leo inside a bedroom, guarding the kittens in a cardboard box.

However Leo paid the price for his bravery. He suffered from the smoke and heat.

Firefighters rushed the dog to safety and revive the unconscious Leo with a heart massage and oxygen.

Leo was recovering from his ordeal and firefighters had given him a clean bill of health.

The cause of the fire is still being investigated.


----------



## Tasha (Sep 23, 2008)

3 red dogs said:


> Dog risks life to save four kittens
> 
> A pet dog in Australia has risked its life to protect four kittens trapped in a house fire, according to firefighters.
> 
> ...


proof of the loyalty of a dog hope he gets well soon


----------



## Nina (Nov 2, 2007)

Yes I saw this on GMTV just now. What a heartwarming story to start the day


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

.....................


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

cute.. did you see how made up he was when he saw the kittens were ok.. started licking them to death.. bless him


----------



## mushroom-eater (Oct 30, 2008)

Some dog's are really compassionate about cats. And here's a good example.


----------



## kim_g_123 (Oct 31, 2008)

That is soooo sweet. Well done Leo


----------



## Shane (Oct 24, 2008)

> While everyone else had rushed out of the burning house, Leo refused to leave the tiny kittens trapped inside.
> 
> When firefighters arrived they found Leo inside a bedroom, guarding the kittens in a cardboard box.


But he didn't save them, he was just in the same room.
I know I'm a sceptic but I don't even see how it's a story, it just sounds like nonsense to me:rolleyes5:


----------



## dancingleigh32 (Nov 2, 2008)

What a lovely story (obviously not the fire but the dog risking his lifeto protect the kittens) this has really warmed my heart.

My thoughts are with the doggie at this time and I hope he makes a full recovery. :laugh::laugh::laugh: xxx


----------

